# Training A Ringneck Dove



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

Dear Pigeon-Talk Forums,

I have a male Ringneck Dove who is about six months old. I have had him for about two-three weeks. Ever since the third day I have had him, he perches on my finger, sits on my shoulder, coos all the time, eats from my hand, and even lets me bathe him. He lifts his wings for me to wash underneath them! The breeder said this was unusual because he isn't hand-tamed. I got him from George Schutt. Anyway, I am looking to spend a LOT of time with him and I thought it may be fun to try to teach him some tricks, or something cute that he could do. The problem is, I cannot find any good advice online, seeing as how everyone believes a parrot is the only living bird that can do ANYTHING! I am looking for names of tricks, how to teach them, and tips on training, such as offering treats. He eats the dove food I bought him and he likes sunflower seeds too. He drops most of the seeds he attempts to eat from my hand which leads me to believe this will be difficult. Names of treats that are small so he won't drop them would be handy as well. Thanks for all of your help, and feel free to comment on anything! I need all the advice I can get, and thanks especially to those of you who answer soon.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I really do not know how to train doves, but it would have to be done with treats I would think..that would be a motivator. also I suppose it does depend on what tricks you are wanting.. it seems you have already developed a nice relationship with this bird and I find it very sweet..esp about how he lifts his wing to get a bath.. he probabaly loves all this attention. he is a male dove so don't be suprised if he does get bossy with you if you don't lay any eggs for him..he may see you as his mate at some point.


----------



## birdofthegauntlet (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a pigeon that I have trained to do some tricks. He loves finch seeds for a treat, they are nice and tiny and it takes a lot of them to fill him up. One of the easiest and coolest things you can train your bird is to fly to you when you call her name... start out small, just having him hop up on your hand when you whistle or call his name, then reward him. Start making the distances bigger... after a while he'll start flying to you without you even calling, wanting a treat. 

You can train them to do just about anything, all you need is patience, creativity, kindness, and alot of treats.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie's a pigeon, not a ringneck, but they're very similar, and she readily learned to step up and to come when called, and I didn't even have to use treats. If you spend a lot of time with him, you'll learn how to communicate with him and he with you. You might try something simple at first, like getting him to push a little ball with his beak, so that he gets used to playing with you.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Finch seeds are what I had the most luck with with ringnecks, especially the little black thistle seeds. Be careful not to over-do it though--thistle is very fatty and shouldn't be over fed.

You can probably teach him to fly to your hand when you call his name and lift your hand if you start saying his name every time you have treats in your hand.


----------



## Siowow (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello everybody! I'm new to this forum - I'm so happy it exists!

About three months ago I got a baby ringneck dove from a lady with an over-crowded coop. My dove looks like its about a month old now. I was wondering when I can start training my dove? I feel like it has trouble understanding me lol. Also, I usually leave the bird roaming about our living room all day. I am interested in training the bird to poop on particular surfaces (like news paper or tissue) - does anyone have tips on that? Thanks guys!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This thread is 4 years old. You would be better off starting your own thread. I'll PM you on how to do that.


----------

